# Guitar amp for drums?



## eon_shift

would using a guitar amp with electric drums work just for practising and jamming?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

If you have a small shitty amp you don't care about sure. I don't think you'd damage the amp, possibly the speaker depending on how your bass drum was EQ'ed.


----------



## eleven59

I'd say look for an affordable/used keyboard amp or small PA.


----------



## Popsyche

For practice, use (good)headphones. For jamming, you had better have lots of cone area available. Drum amps emphasize the opposite frequencies of a guitar amp, so you're fighting the system from the start. A bass amp with a tweeter in the cabinet or like Aaron said, a keyboard amp would work better for jamming. It might be better to run through your band's PA if it is powerful enough.


----------



## newamerikangospel

Nope*.*


----------



## Groff

There are some pretty affordable keyboard amps. Behringer comes to mind.


----------



## eon_shift

ok thanks so what is the difference between a keyboard amp and an amp made for drums?

and if i use a 100w bass combo would that work well without causing any damage i wont be paying shows or past 5 on the amp volume.


----------



## Popsyche

eon_shift said:


> ok thanks so what is the difference between a keyboard amp and an amp made for drums?
> 
> and if i use a 100w bass combo would that work well without causing any damage i wont be paying shows or past 5 on the amp volume.



Guitar amps are made to emphasize guitar frequencies and tend to distort. Bass amps focus on accurate lows, and not the range for say...cymbals?

A keyboard amp is very wide range having to cover lows, highs and midrange equally well, like your home stereo without distortion. Your bass amp may work somewhat if it has a horn in it as well as the bass speakers. Crank that horn up!


----------



## eleven59

Popsyche said:


> Guitar amps are made to emphasize guitar frequencies and tend to distort. Bass amps focus on accurate lows, and not the range for say...cymbals?
> 
> A keyboard amp is very wide range having to cover lows, highs and midrange equally well, like your home stereo without distortion. Your bass amp may work somewhat if it has a horn in it as well as the bass speakers. Crank that horn up!



It's true, but it'll be a very harsh sound on the cymbals. If you've ever tried running a CD through a bass amp you'll know the sound I mean


----------



## Popsyche

eleven59 said:


> It's true, but it'll be a very harsh sound on the cymbals. If you've ever tried running a CD through a bass amp you'll know the sound I mean



I'm going to guess that this isn't being done with the worlds most accurate cymbal samples, if the proper amp is out of the question. If his bass amp has an uncurved Piezo tweeter, then it could sound like 1000 fingernails on a chalkboard!  

That said, he should be OK until he can afford the proper rig. It still would be better through the PA if his speakers can handle it.


----------



## eon_shift

ok so what is the better choice a keyboard amp or a P.A.


----------



## Popsyche

eon_shift said:


> ok so what is the better choice a keyboard amp or a P.A.



It depends on a few things.

What size speakers in your PA? How many watts? What else is going through it? If it is big enough, the PA is a better choice. If the keyboard amp is doing nothing else, and you don't need to be very loud, it should suffice.


----------



## eleven59

As far as PA goes, if it can handle playing a CD through it at the volume you're looking for, it'll handle drums just fine


----------



## eon_shift

well I dont have a PA system and looking at them it would cost alot more to get a decent PA system so unless you guys think a keyboard amp wouldnt work well that looks like the route I will go.

and thanks for your help everyone im glad I found this site or I would just be guessing when it comes to things like this.

also if anyone is wondering id be using it with these Buy Alesis DM5 Pro Electronic Drum Kit online at Musician's Friend


----------



## Popsyche

eleven59 said:


> As far as PA goes, if it can handle playing a CD through it at the volume you're looking for, it'll handle drums just fine



Not necessarily so. Electronic drums are WAY more dymanic than any CD which are compressed to death.



> well I dont have a PA system and looking at them it would cost alot more to get a decent PA system so unless you guys think a keyboard amp wouldnt work well that looks like the route I will go.
> 
> and thanks for your help everyone im glad I found this site or I would just be guessing when it comes to things like this.
> 
> also if anyone is wondering id be using it with these Buy Alesis DM5 Pro Electronic Drum Kit online at Musician's Friend



A Keyboard amp with at least a 15" woofer should work fine! The more watts the better!


----------



## eon_shift

ok thanks alot pops that is what I was aiming for.

So this looks like it should meet my needs
MUSICAL INSTRUMENT AMPLIFICATION - KEYBOARD AMPLIFICATION - KEYBOARD AMP/PA SYSTEM KX1200 : 120-Watt 4-Channel Combo Amp with Mic Input and DI Out

or possibly this
MUSICAL INSTRUMENT AMPLIFICATION - KEYBOARD AMPLIFICATION - ULTRATONE K900FX : Ultra-Flexible 90-Watt 3-Channel PA System / Keyboard Amplifier with FX and FBQ Feedback Detection


----------



## Popsyche

That first one would work fine. Just don't try to keep up with a full stack with that!


----------



## eon_shift

lol no way a 75 watt randall g3 is the biggest amp the guys I jam with have so I would be fine plus they dont even turn it up all the way but this way IF we ever play a small show this should suffice or I can plug into a pa if one is available this could also double as a keyboard amp. I just keep spending money on different kinds of instruments first the 6 string brice then the drums now this. All I need now is a key board and I can be my own band. 

and i apologise if this hard to read ive been drinking a bit so its a bit hard to concentrate.


----------

